# Jaguar Motors Watch Query



## Shazshazc (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello everybody just wondering if anyone can help. I have a Watch which was purchased from Jaguar Motors in early 2000's. It called retro collection chronology watch, has a leather strap and comes with its certificate in a walnut veneer box.Apparently it's Swiss made and presumably a Jaguar car promotional Watch. I want to sell it but can't find any on Ebay or google etc.I know it was about £700 when purchased but not sure whether that value has Gone now..Any advice please?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Sounds intriguing - perhaps a picture and some more details would give us something to go on, in terms of telling you more about the watch. In pure value terms, that question is really impossible for us to answer for obvious reasons.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Probably worth more than my X type :laugh:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Welcome

https://www.ebay.co.uk/b/Jaguar-Wristwatches/31387/bn_2462693


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

it'salivejim said:


> Welcome
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/b/Jaguar-Wristwatches/31387/bn_2462693


 good search! before I tried to sell your watch, have a jeweler take a pix. of the mvt., it may verify its value. vin


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Shazshazc said:


> Hello everybody just wondering if anyone can help. I have a Watch which was purchased from Jaguar Motors in early 2000's. It called retro collection chronology watch, has a leather strap and comes with its certificate in a walnut veneer box.Apparently it's Swiss made and presumably a Jaguar car promotional Watch. I want to sell it but can't find any on Ebay or google etc.I know it was about £700 when purchased but not sure whether that value has Gone now..Any advice please?


 Morning @Shazshazc.

Are you 100% sure it was bought from Jaguar motors? They did do some very very cheap nasty promo watches (mainly in the 1980's) but I would wager that it's just a Jaguar watch, nothing to do with the car manufacturer.

The *Jaguar Watch Company* was a Swiss watch brand established in 1938 - the best part of a decade before "The Swallow Sidecar Company" adopted the *Jaguar* name for their cars. It's very commonly thought to be the same brand, it ain't.

Jaguar watches are Swiss made and retail in the mid to high hundreds. Second hand values are pretty low, usually a couple of hundred quid tops for one that retailed at £700 (sorry).
The brand was bought by Festina in the late 1980's and are now almost exclusively marketed in Spain - there isn't a single UK dealer for them.

They are good looking watches and very well made, but the UK market for them is pretty slack, demand isn't very high.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> Morning @Shazshazc.
> 
> Are you 100% sure it was bought from Jaguar motors? They did do some very very cheap nasty promo watches (mainly in the 1980's) but I would wager that it's just a Jaguar watch, nothing to do with the car manufacturer.
> 
> ...


 looking at the link posted by @it'salivejim they have nothing to do with Jag cars...can't see them using that head it would have to be the leaper or growler. So your spot on.


----------



## Shazshazc (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi, thank you for your help. I haven't been able to upload pictures, it seemed complicated but here is a couple of links which is very similar to my watch. There is slight design and slight colour difference only.I have a certificate from Jaguar Motor Co certifying it was from them with serial no so yes probably promotional but definitely bought from a Jaguar dealer along with a car.Just can't seem to find any, probably all broken then 

https://goo.gl/images/mKabWk

https://goo.gl/images/XRwmx8


----------



## Shazshazc (Feb 12, 2018)

Just to add, mine has a walnut veneer box with an engraved Jaguar leader.The Watch is quite heavy and has a whiter face than the one in the link. It is a lovely watch so even if it's worthless someone would like it Im sure


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Shazshazc said:


> Just to add, mine has a walnut veneer box with an engraved Jaguar leader.The Watch is quite heavy and has a whiter face than the one in the link. It is a lovely watch so even if it's worthless someone would like it Im sure


 Hi

It looks like it's associated with Jaguar cars to me as it has the leaping cat of the same design, Also, It looks like a nice mechanical chronograph from the dial side, The movement doesn't look so for some reason! :huh: (Can't see anything that the pushers activates!

I'm not up on Chrono movements, Does it say what make/model the movement is?

Have to say, It's a very pretty watch to my eyes :notworthy:

John


----------



## Rab (Mar 26, 2009)

It looks a lot like a 7750, but they're normally day/date, not sure if there's a date only version.

There's a couple of Jaguar 7750 chronos on EBay at about £500 at the moment.

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/JAGUAR-AUTOMATIC-CHRONOGRAPH-ETA-7750-NOS-SWISS-MADE/222843206303?hash=item33e27d7a9f:g:-jMAAOSwRTVaiAcO


----------



## Shazshazc (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi

Thanks for everyone's help on this.

The certificate says it's from the Chronology Collection Model Retro Chronograph Year Of Production 2003.

It lists the movement as being a self-winding mechanical chronograph and the chronograph definitely work by pushing the buttons.Theres other info but it also says the strap is genuine hand stitched buffalo.Im convinced this is a decent watch just not many of them about which could be a good or bad thing.As I said mine has a slightly lighter face, it has 3 dual but the number 6 is displayed in the bottom one and the scale changes from red from the 9oclock mark to the 12oclock.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Learn to upload pics. We even had sticky posts at the top of the forum to help you out.


----------



## Shazshazc (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi

Thanks for everyone's help on this.

The certificate says it's from the Chronology Collection Model Retro Chronograph Year Of Production 2003.

It lists the movement as being a self-winding mechanical chronograph and the chronograph definitely work by pushing the buttons.Theres other info but it also says the strap is genuine hand stitched buffalo.Im convinced this is a decent watch just not many of them about which could be a good or bad thing.As I said mine has a slightly lighter face, it has 3 dual but the number 6 is displayed in the bottom one and the scale changes from red from the 9oclock mark to the 12oclock.

https://s14.postimg.org/ghmdy4rr5/2841_FDE9-_C56_B-48_C0-9_EAC-13_FCAD444_EE1.jpg


----------



## Shazshazc (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi

Thanks for everyone's help on this.

The certificate says it's from the Chronology Collection Model Retro Chronograph Year Of Production 2003.

It lists the movement as being a self-winding mechanical chronograph and the chronograph definitely work by pushing the buttons.Theres other info but it also says the strap is genuine hand stitched buffalo.Im convinced this is a decent watch just not many of them about which could be a good or bad thing.As I said mine has a slightly lighter face, it has 3 dual but the number 6 is displayed in the bottom one and the scale changes from red from the 9oclock mark to the 12oclock.

https://s14.postimg.org/ghmdy4rr5/2841_FDE9-_C56_B-48_C0-9_EAC-13_FCAD444_EE1.jpg


----------



## Shazshazc (Feb 12, 2018)

https://s14.postimg.org/m5sop1bj5/C02_F0_E18-_B25_C-4_A62-_BFD6-_F007_B0_A58264.jpg

https://s14.postimg.org/559sgd67l/73_FD36_A8-12_CE-44_D1-_A5_A4-6_F47_B840_B6_F3.jpg

https://s14.postimg.org/vdkx5osv5/DEDCC2_C9-47_BE-42_AB-_BF78-7_AE683_A22_FEB.jpg

4 Pictures done - phew!

https://s14.postimg.org/ghmdy4rr5/2841_FDE9-_C56_B-48_C0-9_EAC-13_FCAD444_EE1.jpg


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Only two of your image links are working. Read the sticky post on how to post images. You need to copy in the part under *Direct link*.



>


 Pretty watch, BTW. I'm envious.


----------

